# Fitting Central Locking Buttons to the Passenger Door



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking to get a LHD door lock button, as I am interested in trying to wire it in parallel to the drivers one so that there is no blanking piece, and also so it is easier for the passenger to lock the doors.

However I seem to be finding it difficult to find. Do LHD cars in Europe and America still have a door lock button next to the drivers inner door handle?

There are 2 types, early ones with a red 'locked' and white 'unlocked' padlock icons, and later ones with both white icons.

Part number should be 8J1 962 107, but this gives no results. Maybe secondhand I will need to get a whole drivers side handle?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll get you a picture of mine if that will help. I have a 2007, does the year make any difference??


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I'll get you a picture of mine if that will help. I have a 2007, does the year make any difference??


I think he'd prefer it this year SJ, next year might be too late.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Stiff* - Thank you Henny Youngman!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The switch is the same, just the icon colours changed. I was just confused as to why they are so scarce second hand. If I search for window switches for example, there are loads

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you try the USA or German Audi/eBay sites?

Audi USA
https://parts.audiusa.com/p/Audi_2010_T ... 8A5PR.html

Audi TT 8J Bj06 Türgriff Türöffner Innen für Türverkleidung Links
https://www.ebay.de/itm/112979892725?cl ... rmvSB=true

Or just the switch (Audi TT 8J 8J1962107A 5PR)
https://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-GENUINE-AUD ... SwJGlZgD9-


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the link SJP. I did search eBay DE but the language barrier doesn't help as they aren't listed by part number.

I have asked if that seller will post to the UK as they only advertise Germany.

Any German members on here that could forward it to me if I don't hear back?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Pictures of mine as promised... 

By the way, if you need to search on non-English websites, if you use Google Chrome, you can right click on the page and you'll have the option "Translate to English". Works on any web page; German, Dutch, Russian, etc.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It seems it was actually a standard fit on USA TTs to have a switch in both doors, so actually might not be too hard to wire


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks SJP, my LHD door handle and switch (left) arrived today from Germany. I tested the buttons on my drivers door (right) and as expected it works, which means the wiring is identical.

In Elsawin the passenger door does show the wires between the door module and the buttons, marked as 'American markets only), so hopefully my modules support it and it will just be a case of connecting the wires up. I need a connector to find out, I'll post here how it goes.

Part numbers:
Buttons: 8J1 962 107 5PR
Connector: 8K0 973 754
Pins: 000 979 009 E (TE 144969-1)

Fitting:
Central locking buttons connector (4-pin):
Pin 1 > door module 32-pin connector, pin 19 facelift/pin 2 prefacelift (earth)
Pin 2 > door module 32-pin connector, pin 32 facelift/pin 7 prefacelift (switch)
Pin 3 > door module 32-pin connector, pin 24 facelift/pin 6 prefacelift (illumination)
Pin 4 > door module 32-pin connector, pin 1 facelift/pin 31 prefacelift (status LED)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a trial fit today and can confirm it works. I just need to collect the connector to finish the job

If you are like me and hate button blanking plates I recommend it  it's just the button that it tricky to get hold of unless you buy new (white closed padlock button suitable for facelift cars)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I found these parts are also available directly from *ESC Tuning* in the US -


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MT-V6 said:


> If you are like me and hate button blanking plates I recommend it


And I thought I was OCD having to convert my Kia over to left hand indicator stalks and right hand wipers!
But this is a whole new level.... :wink:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Finished, it's a small mod but I like it. The red 'locked' light in the middle is shared between the handles, so both light if the button on one side is pressed



















All the info is above for anyone wanting to do the same


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Very cool!!  I suspect you now have the only TT in Europe that's set up this way.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think US cars were like it as standard (don't know why) but probably the only one in the rest of the world!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

The USA doesnt count,they are out of this world... or should be..
Nice little mod.
What was the total cost for parts and time to do.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to be clear, the cable you have to make needs four wires with a 4-pin connector and plugs into the lock switch (red arrow) and the wires go into the 32-pin connector (blue arrow) in the door module shown below.

Did you open up the 32-pin connector and add new pins, or did you just tap into the wires in the loom?

Another option would be to buy a used harness, unwrap it the 4-pin wires and de-pin it from the 32-pin connector and then re-pin it into your 32-pin connector.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are 4 new wires. I can't remember exactly but I'm pretty sure the only pin that will need to be spliced is the earth one, the others will need to be pinned into the 32 pin connector


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Love this - I've actually never thought of the passenger waning the lock or unlock due to the option to have both doors lock and unlock at the same time through comfort settings.

Nice little mod!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6, probably, in the near future I will have to remove the door panels to add soft LED lights to the side pockets and perhaps replace the original LED on the handles with something brighter; in the meantime I would also like to add the door lock button on the right side (mine has the guide on the left); in my case I should therefore look for the button that you mount as standard, the relative wiring and I should also find out which PIN to connect to, would you be able to get me this information?

since I would also like to replace the original handle led with a brighter one, I would need to know both if the leds are 12v, and the diameter of the led if at 3mm


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does post #10 not give you this info?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I need it for the right side which corresponds to your driver's side and my passenger side;


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

armran said:


> I need it for the right side which corresponds to your driver's side and my passenger side;


If I got the right side and you got the left side fancy doing a simple trade?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I have the left side (in my car the left is the driver side) and I want to add the right side as well (in my car it is the passenger side); I don't want to remove the one on the left side but I just want to have them on both sides


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

We are both considering doing the same thing only on different doors in my case as per MT-V6 so we could help each other out with the switch part which seems the biggest hurdle to do.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The left side part number is 8J1 and the right side is 8J2

Note there are 2 versions per side, I think they changed with the facelift. Prefacelift has red icons and I think facelift has white


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks you are always very kind! yes the restyling is totally white like mine, the one you tell me which version is it?

8j2 i can't find it do you have link?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've done this also ,on my 8s .
Great mod ,for the passenger to save reaching over . Also gets rud if the cheap looking plastic blanking plate

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

armran said:


> the one you tell me which version is it?


All versions:

8J1 962 107 - left side up to May 2009
8J1 962 107 A - left side from June 2009

8J2 962 108 - right side up to May 2009
8J2 962 108 A - right side from June 2009

It's not that easy to find on ebay etc, try searching for the complete handle as it should have the button too. For the right side you will probably need to search the UK, and for the left side probably in Europe

US cars had them on both sides but postage will probably be too expensive



armran said:


> yes the restyling is totally white like mine


Do you have a photo in the day and night? I would like to see what they look like


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes as soon as I can I'll take your picture


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

pity they are not very clear but here are a couple of images


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks, so white icons but still light up red


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

exact! the code that you kindly provided me above, is specific for right side button same as mine right?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Should be this one

8J2 962 108 A - right side from June 2009


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Thanks SJP, my LHD door handle and switch (left) arrived today from Germany. I tested the buttons on my drivers door (right) and as expected it works, which means the wiring is identical.
> 
> In Elsawin the passenger door does show the wires between the door module and the buttons, marked as 'American markets only), so hopefully my modules support it and it will just be a case of connecting the wires up. I need a connector to find out, I'll post here how it goes.
> 
> ...


I think I found both the right side button and the connector; do you think that the pins can be the same as those shown by you although I have to do the work on the right side door which here in Italy corresponds to the passenger door?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Pins are the same, the door modules are the same on RHD and LHD, just swapped over


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

i found a right button with following code and it looks the same as my left button








New OEM Audi TT Safety Switch For Central Locking System Black RHD 8J2962108A5PR | eBay


New OEM Audi TT Safety Switch For Central Locking System Black RHD 8J2962108A5PR | eBay Motors, Parts & Accessories, Car & Truck Parts & Accessories | eBay!



www.ebay.pl


----------



## chrisTTian (Oct 18, 2009)

I've often thought of this - might have to give it a go now! Thanks for the write-up


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

good morning guys; I finally have almost everything I need to install the passenger side button, today the passenger side rs handle should also arrive (in Italy the right one) and hopefully, over the next two weeks I try to have time to install everything; for the button, do you need to do some coding?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> It seems it was actually a standard fit on USA TTs to have a switch in both doors, so actually might not be too hard to wire


Lol yeah I know this is an old thread but I guess someone else bumped it... When I saw this I was thinking, "you mean there's no second switch over there?!?"  Seems crazy, I've never seen a car with power locks that doesn't have the switches on both sides...well except older cars which have a central switch on the dash or console (but in this case there isn't on on the driver door either).


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe a regulatory thing? The only reason I can think of for it, and minor cost cutting everywhere else

No coding is required


----------

